

How to Find a Vision and Why Should You - javierluraschi
http://www.pixsso.com

======
jmnicolas
OK find a vision and share it with others, but be sure to deliver.

Remember Brad McQuaid (from Everquest) ? For several years he talked about his
vision about Vanguard (MMO game), he made us dream and people were worshiping
him.

When the game eventually came, there was such a gap between what was promised
and what was delivered that the worship turned to hatred (I'm sure there was
even some death threats).

